# Water injection



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Can someone educate me with what does water injection do and how many horses that it adds up to a BBDET..How much is it..and anyone with a pics of it?? is it better than NOS?? BTW I run premium unleaded on 98 RON octane..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

water injection doesn't add any horsepower. it's a pump that atomizes water into your intake. ppl who have turbo systems running at really high boosts tend to use to to prevent detonation....


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

James said:


> *water injection doesn't add any horsepower. it's a pump that atomizes water into your intake. ppl who have turbo systems running at really high boosts tend to use to to prevent detonation.... *


So its like a NOS concept..spray inside intake. Its also similar to Intercooler waterspray. Anyway how much are they and got any pics of it?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ya sorta. sorry, never installed one so no idea about the install. wait a bit someone who has might post their info.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

*i think....*

you can get some information and pics from the fmax site
it is www.f-max.com check it out click on link for waterinjection or aquamist one of the two.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

*Actually*

heres the direct link its kinda hard to get it
http://www.f-max.com/ERLH20.htm


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Fuzion_R said:


> *Can someone educate me with what does water injection do and how many horses that it adds up to a BBDET..How much is it..and anyone with a pics of it?? is it better than NOS?? BTW I run premium unleaded on 98 RON octane.. *


If you were to add water injection to your car without any other changes you would lose power. Water injection benefits turbo cars especially because it acts as higher octane but it also lowers the heat in the cylinder which loses power. So the key is to have engine management (like JWT Program with a Water Injection Module) that changes timing and fuel maps when the water is turned on.

JWT's program turns the H20 injection on based on MAF voltage, so when your car is at a certain airflow rate the ECU turns on the h20 injection and changes the fuel and timing maps. They are able to run leaner and raise the timing which actually enables the car to make more power compared to not having the water. This enables turbo cars to run more boost on pump gas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

Has anyone done a DIY water spray?? Im gonna do a Intercooler water spray. Is that better?? also if I where to install a WS, where is the best place to plumb the nozzle?? It will be running the same time as the Intercooler water spray..


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Fuzion_R said:


> *Has anyone done a DIY water spray?? Im gonna do a Intercooler water spray. Is that better?? also if I where to install a WS, where is the best place to plumb the nozzle?? It will be running the same time as the Intercooler water spray.. *


A do it yourself water injection system will not really work. If you are talking just about an intercooler sprayer, then standard windshield washer sprayers work.

For water injection the ERLs pump builds a lot of pressure (more than any standard pump you'll find), and the jets put out 3 different size water droplets. Standard squirters would put out too large droplets.

I thought you were talking about an intercooler sprayer but then you said "It will be running the same time as the Intercooler water spray.. " so I am not clear.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *
> A do it yourself water injection system will not really work. If you are talking just about an intercooler sprayer, then standard windshield washer sprayers work.
> 
> For water injection the ERLs pump builds a lot of pressure (more than any standard pump you'll find), and the jets put out 3 different size water droplets. Standard squirters would put out too large droplets.
> ...


I was thinking of Doing anintercooler spray with a water injection as well... using one pump..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The pump you need for water injection has to be capable of high pressure... I don't think any ordinairy pump can do it. Also the design of the nozzle to ensure atomization and not just filling your cylinders with water. I think it'd be better to have them seperate like have the intercooler sprayer connected by itself, that way you can reap the benefits without loosing power from activating the water injection.


----------

